# Trolling motor mount



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a blue point trolling motor mount that I am wanting to mount on a Mitzi 17. The problem I'm running into is that I can't reach far enough under the top deck to get nuts on the bolts. I have approx 3 feet to the bow and only 2.5" space to get my arm into. I have thought about using some sort of anchor bolts, but I am not sure how secure they would be with the weight of a trolling motor. If this doesn't make sense I can post pics of what I mean latter. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i personally have never used them and would preffer to thru bolt a trolling motor mount with nice big fender washers as i seem to have a problem finding all the submerged hazzards :-[ but i know they sell anchors just for your problem


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

use some temporary glue and glue the nuts to dowels you should be able to reach ...or rig a wrench on the end of a piece of conduit hold nut in wrench with wax or putty ...

.....Dave


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Dave, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cut small access hole for the job
then install a cover plate over the access hole.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Cut small access hole for the job
> then install a cover plate over the access hole.



That's kinda what I did on my skiff with a broken hose fitting that there was no way to get to.
I cut a access hole, the I covered it with a circle hatch.

It'll make repairs or removal a breeze in the future.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Cut small access hole for the job
> then install a cover plate over the access hole.



x2 [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

make sure you back plate it.... you dont want it bouncing around in a chop or while running it and get stuck on something and it ripping off.... I had a picture of a boat i saw in flamingo that it happened to (when my harddrive died, lost pic).... needless to say he wasnt a happy camper....


----------

